# When to part with V5



## emvisi (Nov 18, 2002)

We're upgrading our 'other' car and have just laid down a deposit with a dealer on an approved used Golf. The deal involves part-exing our old Pug.

We're due to pick up the new motor next week. However, the dealer has just left a message asking me to drop in the Pug's V5.

I haven't done a part-ex deal before, and assumed that the V5 changes hands only when the deal is complete, i.e. when we go in to pay the balance and pick up the new car. Am I right?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Ownership of the V5 indicates ownership of the car. Unless you trust the dealer I wouldn't hand over the V5 until you hand over the car.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You don't actually give him the whole V5 but just a small part of it. You have to complete another part yourself to indicate the new owner which you send to DVLA directly.

Then the new owner will get a new V5 with the updates on it (new owner, address etc)


----------



## emvisi (Nov 18, 2002)

Thanks Kevin & Nick.



> Ownership of the V5 indicates ownership of the car.


Actually the V5 specifically states that it doesn't indicate the legal owner. However, I know what you mean and common sense tells me the same -- that the V5 goes when the car goes and not before.



> You don't actually give him the whole V5 but just a small part of it. You have to complete another part yourself to indicate the new owner which you send to DVLA directly.


In fact, as it's going to a dealer I keep the red bit at the bottom to send off and he gets the rest of it, including the main portion. Different from a selling to a private buyer, but it still indicates that we're no longer the registered keeper of the vehicle.

I just wondered if there is any valid reason why he would need the document up front. I don't know what I don't know.


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Probably just to confirm details. We are doing the same thing, dealer asked for V5, I gave him a photocopy- they seemed perfectly happy with it.


----------



## emvisi (Nov 18, 2002)

You're probably right, Ian. Just me being a little over-cautious. Thanks.


----------

